# Hi



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Back again, had a MKI 225 TTC back in '99, just got myself a MkII 3.2 S-Tronic. Coming home via a 350Z and a MKV R32 DSG.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome back

would be nice to have a full write up on experience, opinions, running performance, cost and living with the 225 TTC, 350z, mk5 r32 dsg and now the mkII 3.2 TT; as these are cars other forum members mention and think about.

also add some pics ;-)


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and welcome back to the TT experience!!!

Some pics would definitely be nice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back you will know all about the TTOC being a returning TT owner www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome back 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome Back


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

